# Termometro Digital Con 3 Display De 7 Segmentos



## bio_4026 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hola. Como proyecto final de electronica para la escuela queria hacer un termometro digital con 3 displays de 7 segmentos. alguien que me diera la lista de materiales y el dibujo del circuito, o donde podria conseguirlos. gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 14, 2007)

Idea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2007)

Fijate
http://witsuk.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=35

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=258

Con otro IC
http://213.97.130.124/termo/termo.htm


----------



## Eduardo Mota (Mar 10, 2013)

y cual es el coste del CI de la pagina de molina?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2013)

Eduardo Mota dijo:


> y cual es el coste del CI de la pagina de molina?



Buscas aquí tu país, luego entras a los proveedores que corresponden a tu país y consultas.

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------

